# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  برنامه نویسی آردویینو

## sky.one

میخواستم بدونم واسه برنامه نویسی آردویینو میشه از bascom یا codevision هم استفاده کرد یا نه؟؟
اگه اطلاعاتی هم درباره ی ide خود آردویینو بدین ممنون میشم.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.
بله، میشه با هر جور محیط برنامه نویسی ای که برای AVR باشه برای آردوئینو برنامه نویسی کرد، زیرا قلب آردوئینو یک میکروکنترلر AVR است.

----------


## majidnikniaz

با تشکر عالی بود مطالب

----------


## maryam94

سلام دوستان من تازه با اردویینو اشنا شدم میخام با وصل کردن سون سگمنت به اردویینو برنامه ای بنویسم که روی سون سگمن یک ساعت دیجیتال نشون بده که مثل ساعت کار کنه یعنی بعد از 60 ثانیه 1 دقیقه اضافه بشه میشه منو راهنمایی کنید؟ خیلی ممنونم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سون سگمنت ای که تهیه کردی خودش آی سی Shift Register داره یا نه؟

----------

